# How do I know if I have fish in my stream?



## thekooliest09 (Mar 11, 2008)

Well there is a really big stream/river that is a tributary to a bigger creek (its bigger than a creek), Codorus Creek. There is a tiny stream that flows in to the first stream I mentioned, and that has minnos and crayfish, and occasional snakes. But I wanna know if there are real fish (at least like Bluegill) in the bigger stream. 

Are there any signs I can look for to tell me if there are fish in there? 

Thanks, Sam 

Sorry if this is the wrong forum


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2008)

Throw a line in.


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2008)

Yeah, this just might be the wrong kind of forum  Unless you want to keep them in a tank, lol.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

"Real fish?" 

Best way is to just go fishing, test the area with a seine net, throw a minnow trap in, etc. Look upyour state laws and see what's allowed.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Throw in food and see if anything hits it.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Bluegills are pretty easy to smell in areas where they congregate, so sniff around for fishy-smelling spots along the stream.
No, wait, nevermind. That works fine for ponds, but not for streams.
You'll have to try the other things already mentioned.


----------

